# Farbtiefe erhöhen ?



## Carndret (29. Dezember 2002)

Kann man in Photoshop auch mit mehr als 16 Bit arbeiten? Mir sind die Farbübergänge bei z.B. dem AirBrush Tool einfach zu grob.
Erst nach dem speichern ist das Bild in (32Bit ?) 24 Bit.
Kann man das überhaupt umstellen oder ist das so vorgegeben?


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2002)

was verstehst du unter Farbübergänge beim Airbrushtool ?


----------



## Jojukono (29. Dezember 2002)

er meint wahrscheinlich das es pixelig wird, aber ist bei mir nicht, und grob ist es ganz und gar nicht.

J ;-) jukono


----------



## Carndret (29. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du ein Bild mit schönen Farbübergängen hast, was bei 24 Bit ja möglich ist und es dann in 16 Bit konvertierst entstehen durch die geringere Anzahl Farben weniger schöne Farbübergänge.
Die Übergänge mit dem Airbrush Tool entstehen bei mir wenn ich z.B. einen schwarzen Hintergrund habe und dann mit mittlerem grau einen Strich ziehe. Am Rand dieses Striches ist (beim Einzoomen gut sichrbar) der Übergang dann total mieß, d.h. außenrum ist eine fettere ganz dunkle Umrandung nach Innen zu wird es dann etwas besser.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Januar 2003)

Hi

Checkliste:

 Monitordarstellung (Grafikkarte) 24bit bzw. 32bit?
 Bildmodus 24bit bzw. 32bit?
 Bilddarstellung auf 100% gezoomt?
 TFT- oder CRT-Monitor?

Gruß
lightbox


----------

